# Puncture! No spare wheel?



## HeatherChloe

Hi

I've got a puncture. 

Luckily the AA have come and the man asked me where my spare wheel is. Where indeed? We can't find it. Does anyone know???

He's going to try to do a temporary repair and then I have to find a tyre garage. Any recommendations as to where I should go? Kwik fit?? But, I'm wondering if I need to go to a garage with a high vehicle capability? 

Help!


----------



## EJB

If it's not underneath the chassis you probably haven't got one!!!!
Any dealer will do....they simply use a trolly jack...outside the workshop if required.
If time isn't a problem have an internet search for a good price and location of your nearest tyre specialist.

PS. I always use my local friendly garage who price match the big boys :wink:


----------



## 113016

The best advice I can give, is if you have not got a spare, get one.
It was the first thing I did within days of getting our new van.
But where to put it is another thing. Luckily, ours has a large garage, but if not, you may need a cradle making to support the wheel under the chassis.
Lets hope you have a spare!


----------



## Phil42

Heather,

Recently I've used tyre people that come to you. Not much more expensive and you don't have to hang around for hours in a tyre place. I used these:

Tyre Shopper

I'm sure you'll find others online.

Now that will really annoy your neighbours! 

Phil


----------



## Jamsieboy

Heather
I have the same MH as you. You need to purchase a spare wheel as the van does not have one as standard.
I have fitted in to the inside wall of the under bed garage. Weighs in total about 31kgs so you need to factor that in when assessing your max load in the garage of 150kgs max.
Re tyre you need to get a MH tyre not all local garages will stock. My MH has continental van camper tyres.
All the best
Jamsie


----------



## alhod

In my experience few vans now have spare wheels as standaard. This partly to save weight and partly to save space. Instead you will have an emergency tyre inflation/puncture sealing kit. This is intended to get you back on the road and enable travel to a tyre depot where you can get a permanent repair - that means effectively a new tyre!

But none of this is any help when you have already been rescued by the AA  

Alan


----------



## 113016

alhod said:


> In my experience few vans now have spare wheels as standaard. This partly to save weight and partly to save space. Instead you will have an emergency tyre inflation/puncture sealing kit. This is intended to get you back on the road and enable travel to a tyre depot where you can get a permanent repair - that means effectively a new tyre!
> 
> But none of this is any help when you have already been rescued by the AA
> 
> Alan


The trouble with the kits, is that they will only repair a small puncture and not a rip or a blow out.
My opinion is that they are not fit for purpose and were only therev to save weight and cost.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

I would imagine weight is the biggest factor as to why motorhomes are supplied without spare wheels, as they are very heavy and would contribute a lot of weight against any available payload.

The inflation kits are supplied with the chassis through Fiat, so this is something Fiat must offer for the commercial vehicles as well. Although the Adria Twin panel van conversion is supplied with a spare wheel, however there is a lot of payload available to compensate.

Alternative products to consider for the future if you run in to a similar situation.

http://www.phantom.uk.net/shop/tyre-protector
http://www.tyron.co.uk/

Regards,
Chris


----------



## mikebeaches

Our van doesn't have a spare wheel and nowhere to fit one. The design of the MH is such that there is a second waste water tank underneath at the back, where a spare wheel could otherwise be fitted.

From a practical point of view, there isn't really anywhere else to put one, other than hanging it on the back outside wall - and not intending to do that.

So just have to manage without one. Hey ho... far from ideal, in fact a damn pain.  But as others have said - many new vans just don't have them now.

Oh, and in addition to space and weight saving, I'm sure you could add cost saving by the converter to the list.

Hope you get your puncture sorted out OK.

Mike


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Grath said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience few vans now have spare wheels as standaard. This partly to save weight and partly to save space. Instead you will have an emergency tyre inflation/puncture sealing kit. This is intended to get you back on the road and enable travel to a tyre depot where you can get a permanent repair - that means effectively a new tyre!
> 
> But none of this is any help when you have already been rescued by the AA
> 
> Alan
> 
> 
> 
> The trouble with the kits, is that they will only repair a small puncture and not a rip or a blow out.
> My opinion is that they are not fit for purpose and were only therev to save weight and cost.
Click to expand...

Hello Alan,

The kits are only designed for small punctures, and will perform that function for a number of miles at a certain speed restriction to offer some safety net. The only products that could assist with regards to a rip or blow out are either Phantom Tyre Protector which I believe can protect you with holes (not in the side wall) up to 10mm, however please check this size or Tyron bands which will enable you to run flat for a short period of time.

An alternative would be Tyron assist, you can read about it here: 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## bulawayolass

I have no spare was given an inflate kit have been considering scrap yard for spare friendly garage l use for tyre and to put the 2 together


----------



## listerdiesel

Notwithstanding HeatherChloe's problem, how can anyone drive around without a spare? Having a car without one is bad enough, but a motorhome, with special tyre requirements etc etc is absolutely daft.

Having said that, my two sons will happily drive around in the company vans and leave the spare wheels behind to give them a bit more room!

We carry two spares for the trailer when we are out, and may take an extra one for the Discovery if we go abroad, AND we make sure we jacks and wheelbraces with us to do the job.

A spare wheel is a 'must have' for any motorhome owner, surely?

Peter


----------



## grizzlyj

snipped


premiermotorhomes said:


> The kits are only designed for small punctures, and will perform that function.......
> Regards,
> Chris


VW's supplied kit didn't work for me with a suitably sized hole in the middle of the tread, exactly where they're supposed to work. So I would never want to rely on one again.


----------



## BrianJP

First thing I did was buy a wheel from a breakers and get MH tyre fitted to it. Luckily I have spare room in the underbed garage to store it.As others have said though you need to take this extra weight into account.


----------



## listerdiesel

It seems to be a big issue for those with low weight carrying capacity, and I can sympathise to some degree, but the cost of a call-out on a motorway will soon bring tears to your eyes.

Unfortunately, the options for the Fiat chassis are limited in terms of lightweight wheels, the alloy ones are just as heavy as the steel wheels.

Peter


----------



## 113016

Not forgetting, that Campervan tyres are not off the shelf tyres.
You may have to wait and what if it were a weekend :?:


----------



## Mike48

If you are concerned about payload you could always use Puncturesafe also known as Ultraseal which is the gooey stuff injected into your tyres to help prevent punctures.

http://www.ultraseal.biz/home1.htm

Telephone the contact number and they will find a local mobile tyre fitter to inject it into your tyres at your home.

This option is not as good as a spare wheel but better than nothing. I have both a spare wheel and Puncturesafe.


----------



## tonyt

Designing and building a modern motorhome without a spare is a sneaky move by the manufacturer - keeps their costs down and adds 30kg+ to the customers user payload.

Naive buyers often don't suss the con until they get a puncture.


----------



## jonse

*spare*

It will be cheaper to buy a spare , as once you have used the splodge supplied you wont get most garages to repair it only replace with a new tyre , so find a rim on eBay or your local scrappy for next to nothing, and with a tin of spray paint and a new tyre you will save the initial out lay on the second repair, Only trouble with new vans is where to put it, so that's progress today  Note there is also a shelf life on the splodge and its not cheap to buy


----------



## TR5

I think if I had a motorhome without a spare, and storage and/or weight was an issue in carrying a spare, I would at least carry a spare tyre (no wheel). 
That way, you may have a call-out fee to pay for changing the tyre, but no wait to obtain the right tyre.

Whatever you do it's obviously a compromise, unless you can carry a proper spare.


----------



## HeatherChloe

Well the AA man did a temporary repair and in the morning I shall go to Kwikfit. AA man says I should get both front wheels done as the treads should be the same. 

I suppose most people (eg VW campers) carry them on the back?


----------



## trevd01

I think you will find Kwikfit will not mend a tyre with 'gunk' in it, if that's how it was fixed.

Other tyre places just wash it out and repair as normal. I read that somewhere in the last few days - in the Sunday Times ''Driving' section I think.


----------



## bulawayolass

I shall speak to Paul in next couple of days as l need to get tyre info for him... have a feeling he will tell me to go down so he can check out the info himself... he has the same faith in me as l do over some things :lol:


----------



## Detourer

For those who may be interested go to our blog and scan down to the section "Blow That....." 

There's a picture of a wrecked tire that no amount of foam would have sorted. Late in the evening it would have took forever to find a replacement and cost a bomb.

Ray


----------



## premiermotorhomes

grizzlyj said:


> snipped
> 
> 
> premiermotorhomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kits are only designed for small punctures, and will perform that function.......
> Regards,
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> VW's supplied kit didn't work for me with a suitably sized hole in the middle of the tread, exactly where they're supposed to work. So I would never want to rely on one again.
Click to expand...

Bugger, I purchased a kit for my Mk3 Golf, and it got me about of trouble being run a lot faster and longer than it should have done. I'm guessing that kit quality must vary greatly as well in its effectiveness.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Mike48

*Re: spare*



jonse said:


> It will be cheaper to buy a spare , as once you have used the splodge supplied you wont get most garages to repair it only replace with a new tyre , so find a rim on eBay or your local scrappy for next to nothing, and with a tin of spray paint and a new tyre you will save the initial out lay on the second repair, Only trouble with new vans is where to put it, so that's progress today  Note there is also a shelf life on the splodge and its not cheap to buy


I'm afraid you are behind the times. The splodge is now water based and even tyre fitters now apply it.


----------



## jako999

*Tyre*

We had a blow out last year on the way to the ferry and it cost me £365 to get it fixed but at least the alloy lived, so as soon as we got back I got a second hand steel wheel and a part worn Tyre as a just in case, I was quite surprised the part worn Tyre only cost me £50 fitted and the brand was better then the £365 and now it just lives in the motorhome garage I wont get caught again but I will still need the RAC to change it. We all look at these things and think look at the tread on that it will never get a flat how wrong we are.

Just remember many of these tyres are 10 ply because of the weight but that depends on the van.

Thanks


----------



## grizzlyj

Anyone buying a steel spare needs to check their wheel nuts will be OK if you normally have alloys, they can be entirely different.


----------



## makems

I had a heck of a job trying to pick up a spare from a breaker for our Rapido on a Merc Sprinter chassis. Eventually got one off eBay - it was a totally unused spare - the tyre still has the little rubber bobbles on the tread.
Boy is it heavy! I've managed to fit it in the garage using ratchet tie down straps (fortunately the garage is fitted with proper tie-down points).
We're off to Morocco on Monday and I don't fancy having a blow-out in the Sahara without a spare.


----------



## 113016

HeatherChloe said:


> Well the AA man did a temporary repair and in the morning I shall go to Kwikfit. AA man says I should get both front wheels done as the treads should be the same.
> 
> I suppose most people (eg VW campers) carry them on the back?


It is strongly recommended by tyre experts that if buying two or less new tyres, they should be fitted to the rear :!:

edit
Ask the garage to change them around :!:


----------



## joedenise

Not on a front wheel drive

joe


----------



## listerdiesel

I'd tend to agree with Joe, fit new tyres on the front in ALL cases, steering and most of the braking are done through the front wheels.

Front/Rear braking split is normally proportionately controlled by the ABS system, unless you have a load sensing valve on the rear axle.

Peter


----------



## grizzlyj

listerdiesel said:


> I'd tend to agree with Joe, fit new tyres on the front in ALL cases, steering and most of the braking are done through the front wheels.
> 
> Front/Rear braking split is normally proportionately controlled by the ABS system, unless you have a load sensing valve on the rear axle.
> 
> Peter


I think its because of the extra work done by the front tyres that brand new tyres go on the back. New tyres have a protective coating that is initially quite slippy which you don't want at the front. After a few hundred miles it doesn't matter.

AFAIK IMHO etc


----------



## Rosbotham

listerdiesel said:


> I'd tend to agree with Joe, fit new tyres on the front in ALL cases, steering and most of the braking are done through the front wheels.
> 
> Front/Rear braking split is normally proportionately controlled by the ABS system, unless you have a load sensing valve on the rear axle.
> 
> Peter


Not the current advice from the tyre fitting association (forget the name of them). The logic is that tyres with less tread on at the rear will cause the vehicle to oversteer if traction is lost. Conversely tyres with less tread on front will cause understeer. For non-rally drivers/non-Clarkson types, understeer is considered easier to control than oversteer, hence the recommendation to put new tyres on the rear. Admittedly motorhomes aren't exactly driven on the limit, but that's what the experts say. I've come across some fitters that will _only_ do this.

I realise this is a controversial view, but I don't much care if I have a spare. Although examples are undoubtedly cited, it's relatively rare to have a catastrophic failure of a tyre. Carrying a full-sized spare is an awful lot of weight and space. And if I had a puncture, there's absolutely no way I'd have anything to do with changing it at the roadside on any vehicle, let alone something the size of a motorhome - plus my last van had one in the garage & it was difficult enough to lift it out...31kg suddenly feels a lot heavier when trying to manhandle it from the depths of a motorhome garage. Absent a spare, I'd take the hit on being transported from the roadside to a place of safety and once there if the tyre place was closed because it's a weekend, hmm, let's think, I'd be comfortable enough in the motorhome. Given the choice of paying the extra for a spare (both initial cost of extra wheel/tyre & extra fuel consumption carting it around) versus taking the risk of having to pay for recovery, I'd go for the latter. Be interested in a poll...in the last year, how many people have actually had to use their spare...


----------



## peedee

Rosbotham said:


> Be interested in a poll...in the last year, how many people have actually had to use their spare...


There is one >here<
peedee


----------



## listerdiesel

Notwithstanding the AA's recommendations, I'd want new tyres on the front for better grip under braking and cornering, better protection against aquaplaning in the wet etc.

I have followed that basic principal in 45 years of driving and have been glad to have the good rubber on the front a few times. It's a moot point, I can only go on my experience, but happy to acknowledge that there are other viewpoints/recommendations.

Grizzlyj: You're probably thinking of the mould release agent? That goes in a few miles, it's just a liquid, might be silicon, that they spray in the mould so the rubber doesn't adhere to the insides of the mould.

Peter


----------



## Rosbotham

listerdiesel said:


> I have followed that basic principal in 45 years of driving and have been glad to have the good rubber on the front a few times. It's a moot point, I can only go on my experience, but happy to acknowledge that there are other viewpoints/recommendations.
> 
> Peter


Remembered who it was that gave the recommendation now : Tyresafe. who are jointly funded by the tyre manufacturers.

That said, there is some debate : e.g. Mercedes doesn't agree. Interesting article on the pros/cons here.

Like you I run a Discovery (albeit 4) so doesn't apply to me anymore, but one aspect is on FWD cars, the rears get very little wear at all...I've had the situation before now where I've had to replace the rears because of age rather than tread, whereas by putting the fresh rubber on back and cycling the rears onto the fronts as the fronts wear out, I got the full use of them.


----------



## Rosbotham

peedee said:


> Rosbotham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be interested in a poll...in the last year, how many people have actually had to use their spare...
> 
> 
> 
> There is one >here<
> peedee
Click to expand...

Thanks, interesting but wasn't my question. 34 voted yes, 25 no. There's no telling if the 34 people who had, have had a puncture in e.g. 40 years driving, or over the last year.

To put that in context. at the extremes...

....if it was all 34 in the last year, that'd indicate a 57% chance of having a puncture in any one year or to put it another way, with no spare you'd be stranded on average every couple of years.

....but if the 34 had had only a single puncture in 40 years driving experience, that'd indicate something like a 1.5% chance of having one, or to put it another way on average you'd be stranded every 60-odd years.

Of course, the truth is somewhere in the middle. If it's something that would happen on average e.g. every 10 years, I'd be happy to take the risk.

For what it's worth, I've been driving for 27 years, have had countless punctures, but only one in that time that was sufficiently bad that I couldn't drive on to a tyre place. With that one, the emergency repair kit supplied with my then smart car would have been sufficient, had the previous owner not removed the sod.... :roll:


----------



## trek

Hi Peter (listerdiesel)

you mentioned :-

"Notwithstanding the AA's recommendations, I'd want new tyres on the front for better grip under braking and cornering, better protection against aquaplaning in the wet etc."

I always fit new tyres to the rear as I am convinced this is the safest option

( and would never fit new tyres to the front unless changing all 4 at same time )

http://www.etyres.co.uk/flashmovies/new-tyres-rear-etyres.htm


----------



## listerdiesel

I always worked on the basis that front wheels and tyres carry most of the braking and all of the steering forces.

Why 'shouldn't' you have the better tyres on there?

One reason is that modern cars have ABS all round, so the days of purely 'limiting' rear braking are over, we now can control braking on all wheels in real time, but we still cannot apply the same braking force to the rear wheels as we do to the front, as the weight transference under braking gives more weight on the front than the rears.

So, you have 2 new tyres at 9mm of tread depth (255/65R16) and 2 used tyres with, say 6mm of tread depth.

Which one is going tp perform better in aquaplaning conditions?

Which one is going to perform better under braking/steering manoeuvres?

Peter


----------



## grizzlyj

peedee said:


> Rosbotham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be interested in a poll...in the last year, how many people have actually had to use their spare...
> 
> 
> 
> There is one >here<
> peedee
Click to expand...

The other small point about that survey is it doesn't specify which vehicle. Considering this forum content you could assume the question means on your camper in which for me none, or in total which would be really quite a few.

A spare on a Caterham hangs out the back where you don't want weight, and any weight added goes against the whole concept so most don't have one. Their view is backed up by them saying the industry average milage for alternator failure is lower than a puncture, so just based on milage you should carry an alternator first  So they told me anyway 

The Golf that didn't come with a spare I had two punctures. One the AA put a plug in and advised I buy a new one immediately (the garage I went to said don't be daft), the second time I was half a mile from an ATS and paid about 40% more than if I had had time to shop around.


----------



## trek

watch the video from the states ( its not just the UK manufacturers that advise to fit new tyres on to rear )






I would rather be in the white car (new tyres on rear) than the blue car which has the new tyres on the front

google "rear tyres to rear "

also new tyres to rear is especially important in motorcaravans with regard to tyre aging as already mentioned 
( I once saw a motorhome in for major repairs at Frankia's factory repair facility following the blow out of a rear tyre that was about 8 years old but had loads of tread - the rear wheel arch and surrounding floor & wall had been ripped out)


----------



## listerdiesel

We drive a Discovery, in which all wheels are driven all of the time, so in theory, we should get roughly even tyre wear, and we do.

But it is very front-biased on weight when there is no load in the back, and if you're going to lose it, the front will almost always break away first, hence my gut feelings about which end to fit the new ones, although we normally change the four tyres as a set, which ain't cheap but very reassuring.

Peter


----------



## colian

I have been following this thread, we have a Swift bolero 680 that also does not havve a spare tyre. 

A couple of months ago when I got the front tyres replaced I kept one of the tyres and now have it in the locker under the bed. It has no rim but if a fitter is called out at least he has a tyre that I know will fit to put on my existing rim.
It also saves me a little bit of weight.

Its amazing how much dirty washing can be placed in the tyre when at the end of a holiday and space is short.

Ian


----------



## peedee

Rosbotham said:


> Of course, the truth is somewhere in the middle. If it's something that would happen on average e.g. every 10 years, I'd be happy to take the risk.


I cannot remember that last time I had a puncture on a car! I know I was working and I have been retired nearly 18 years. So it could be over 20 years ago.

I have had one puncture in 12 years on a motorhome and that was noticed on my driveway. I average 7000 miles a year.

At the moment I do not have a spare wheel for my motorhome

peedee


----------



## goldi

Afternoon all,


Why not move them from back to front at the annual service so as to get even wear all round ?



norm


----------



## peribro

I have just replaced the front tyres on my car after 12,000 miles from new with 3mm of tread left. The rears are fine with 6mm left. I have therefore put the new tyres on the front because of the rate that they eat rubber. If I was to swap the rears to the front then I would be back down to 3mm on the front in 7 months or so.

Another concern for me is that I would prefer to be dealing with oversteer rather than understeer. Until this current car all my cars over the last 30 years have been rear wheel drive and I am much happier dealing with a wayward rear end rather than than understeer where I have much less effective control.


----------



## BillCreer

colian said:


> I have been following this thread, we have a Swift bolero 680 that also does not havve a spare tyre.
> 
> A couple of months ago when I got the front tyres replaced I kept one of the tyres and now have it in the locker under the bed. It has no rim but if a fitter is called out at least he has a tyre that I know will fit to put on my existing rim.
> It also saves me a little bit of weight.
> 
> Its amazing how much dirty washing can be placed in the tyre when at the end of a holiday and space is short.
> 
> Ian


Thanks Ian,

Nice bit of lateral thinking.


----------



## listerdiesel

goldi said:


> Afternoon all,
> Why not move them from back to front at the annual service so as to get even wear all round ?
> norm


Good point, Norm, it doesn't affect me as the Discovery drives all wheels and the wear is pretty even, certainly to the point that if any two need changing, the others are within half a millimetre, so they get changed as a set.

Peter


----------



## HeatherChloe

Oh it's all so complicated. 

I wonder if the tyres come in different colours? I wish they did. pink

Anyway, I suppose I'll let the Kwik Fit Fitter decide for me. You know, you can't get quicker than a kwik fit fitter, he's the one to trust! ;-)


----------



## jako999

Just stepping back a few posts you must get the correct bolts just because they fit does not mean they are correct. I know the ducato ones and the Merc one are different as we have had both and if you get it wrong and have a smath just watch the insurance try and get out of it, the ither thing to watch is the ply you get many are only 8 and most big trucks need to be 10 ply.
Thanks


----------



## peedee

peedee said:


> I cannot remember that last time I had a puncture on a car! I know I was working and I have been retired nearly 18 years. So it could be over 20 years ago.
> 
> I have had one puncture in 12 years on a motorhome and that was noticed on my driveway. I average 7000 miles a year.
> 
> At the moment I do not have a spare wheel for my motorhome
> 
> peedee


Still haven't got a spare wheel but I have been trying to assess the risks bearing in mind the chances of having a puncture and the fact even if I had one I would still have to call the breakdown services to change it.

I have found out a few things :

The cost of buying a new spare wheel and tyre is about £360, so far I have not located a second hand one that I know will fit.

I have had contradictory information from Green Flag, the policy says there will be a charge if you don't have a spare wheel, a phone call to enquire how much the charge will be elicited the response of nothing?

Red Pennant cover for EEC travel just charges an excess of £100

So currently I lean towards accepting the small risk and not bothering to obtain a spare wheel.

peedee


----------



## raynipper

£360 does sound a lot when it's only a spare and might never be used.
Personally Pete I would persevere looking for a second hand spare. I'm sure there have been quite a few advertised on this forum. But I bet there are many more on e-bay.

Ray.


----------



## 113016

peedee, that is very expensive, I paid well under half that and all new.
What I did, was buy a new wheel as I wanted it nice and shiny  Then I had a new mid range tyre (Hancook) but not a camping tyre as it would only be for an emergency and would be changed again the next day. I know the consequences!
My main wheels are alloy, but my spare is steel and included different studs.
At least I can get away from the side of the road quickly!


----------



## peedee

I was quoted circular £175 for the hub and a check on internet prices for a matching tyre was £184. I could get a cheaper tyre but it is still going to work out at round about £300. I have ordinary commercial tyres fitted to my van so I do not see a problem obtaining one if needed in an emergency.

peedee


----------



## peribro

I've got a new motorhome (avatar needs updating) that doesn't have a spare. I've sourced a new unused steel wheel from a dealer for £80 (where a customer wanted alloys instead) and I've bought a new and unused Continental Vanco commercial tyre off ebay for £75. Waiting for the tyre to arrive but £5 to have the tyre fitted will give me an all up cost of £160 for a new wheel and new tyre.


----------



## GEMMY

I also have a steel wheel awaiting pick up, £77. A tyre yet to be sourced, approx £80, so yes, for a nominal outlay, peace of mind.  

tony


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Our MH didn't come with a spare wheel so I just bought a tyre till I could find a rim, at least I had a tyre if it needed to be replaced. But not much help if the rim is damaged too.  


Paul


----------



## grizzlyj

A few people (not me) have posted here that you can't buy just one tyre in France, a new pair for that axle only. So one puncture with no spare becomes a little more expensive.


----------



## tyreman1

There's no way would i go away in a car without a spare tyre let alone 30 or 40 grands worth of camper van,i actually walked away from buying my perfect van because there was no spare and no where to keep one,how manufacturers can get away with this practice abslutely amazes me.


----------



## DavyS

My C&CC breakdown insurance (arranged through Equity Red Star) states "you must have a road worthy spare tyre with your vehicle at all times".

It does say 'tyre' and not 'wheel' but I think it means tyre and rim.

If you seek assistance when not covered (cos you dont have a spare wheel?) then the charge is £200.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

We had a puncture in a hired MH in France a couple of years ago, a nail straight through giving just a slow puncture, and hadn't realised until a British guy parked up nearby in an Aire pointed it out.

Luckily we had a spare and between us we changed the wheel in a few minutes.

The puncture was repaired at a local Peugeot garage for around €20 and we were on our way within 15 minutes.

If we hadn't had a spare we would have been stuck in the Aire for as long as it took to get in touch with the Recovery service, them to find someone with the correct spare tyre and then wait for them to arrive and change the tyre.

I don't know how long that would have taken but it would certainly have been much. much more than the hour or so that I took me, the helpful Brit and the French garage mechanic to get me on my way.

In my opinion anyone who goes abroad without a spare wheel, especially in a MH, is asking for trouble and if their luck doesn't hold then they may find it a long, time consuming and costly experience.

Get a spare!


----------



## peedee

keith, I am retired so I am not worried even if I had to spend days waiting for a repair. I have investigated the cost, £100 excess on my insurance. I have never in 23 years of touring on the Continent had a puncture there. I have had a couple in the UK even then one was on my driveway!

As you can tell I consider the risks small and not that costly and don't entirely support the view that a spare wheel is absolutely necessary. Nice to have but not absolutely necessary.

If I can find a cheap one I may consider it but otherwise no.

peedee


----------



## Raptor107

*Recommendation for Ducato Fiat wheel rim*

After reading this forum topic last week I started searching for a Fiat Ducato 16" wheel rim so that I could get a spare for my 2007 Autotrail.
Last Saturday I found a seller in Ireland on eBay (motorhome2008) and bought one for £30 + £15 P&P. They list more available and also 15" rims

Ducato 16" rim

The rim arrived today and looks brand new in condition. I took it to a tyre dealer in Stevenage (Kwik tyres) who sell used tyres and got a Continental Vanco 225/75R16 for £35 including fitting and balancing.

Hope these links are useful for anyone who is trying to source rims and tyres
Dave


----------



## jlo37

I have an Adria Twin and got a slow puncture so was able to get home to change it. The problem was that the spare wheel hangs on a winch at the rear. After I changed the wheel and got the puncture fixed when I tried to winch it back up underneath the van it stuck halfway and would not move either way. Fortunately I was able to unbolt the whole assembly. When I mentioned this to the tyre man he said this was a regular occurance. If the winch is wound up with no tyre (tension) on it the wire gets itself tangled inside the winch which of course is a sealed unit so the whole thing has to be replaced.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good morning jlo37, 

There was a recall on this mechanism, which relocated the winder to the wheel arch if I remember correctly. It might be worth giving your local Fiat Professional dealer a call with your chassis number to see if it needs to be undertaken, as this may make a difference.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## derjac

I think the positives of carrying a spare outweigh the negatives.
My problem at the moment is tying to find a carrying mechanisn/bracket for storing the wheel underneath on a fiat ducato 2012 chassis. the brackets found so far only fit up to 2011!.


----------



## Webby1

I'm not so sure that the positives do outweigh the negatives....certainly not to the extent that "not to carry a spare wheel is asking for trouble". as some posters seem to think..............it is if you have a puncture, but I've only ever had one puncture in the car in the last 15 years.

I have confirmed with RAC breakdown offered by Comfort that if original equipment does not include a spare then you are covered by roadside assistance. 

Manufacturers seem certain that more and more fitters will clear out the gunk and repair if possible, as mentioned earlier in this post. If I do have to wait for a new tyre to be sourced, no doubt at some exorbitant price if I am in the back of beyond, at least I have a motorhome to wait in and I'll have saved the cost of a wheel and tyre and lugging it around. 

I guess it's all about weighing up the odds of a blowout or irreparable puncture.


----------



## 113016

It's no good been covered by insurance or breakdown cover, if there is no suitable replacement available in the area.
I meet a Belgium bloke last year, who had a blow out and his mate had to drive 5 hours each way to bring a replacement tyre and wheel.
It was during a holiday shut down.
Much better to have it with you and never need it, than need it and not have one :wink:


----------

